# Meeresangeln in Frankreich bei Brest



## Jan84 (12. Februar 2010)

Hallo Angelfreunde #h

plane für September diesen Jahres eine Tour an die Bucht von Brest in Frankreich, um genau zu sein liegt der Ort in dem sich unser Ferienhaus befindet auf der anderen Seite der Bucht in Lanveoc.

Habe schon mehrfach gehört das dort das Brandungsangeln, im allgemeinen das Angeln vom Ufer aus, sehr beliebt und auch sehr erfolgreich sein soll. 

Zudem würde ich jedoch noch gerne eine Tour mit einem Boot starten aber konnte leider weder einen Bootsverleih in der Nähe ausmachen, noch einen Angelkutter o.Ä. finden.

Meine Fragen:

-kennt sich jemand in der Gegend aus und kennt einen     Bootsverleih oder Angelkutter?
-Kann mir jemand evtl. eine gute Stelle zum Brandungsfischen empfehlen?
-welche Zielfische sind in dieser Besonders gut zu befischen und welche Köder verwendet ihr dafür??


#a

Bis dahin Gruß und Petri Heil
Jan :vik:


----------



## Kamasage (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangeln in Frankreich bei Brest*

moin, 
ausfahrten findest du als anschlag in fast jedem angelgeschäft, ansonsten den besitzer oder andere angler auf dem weg zu ihren booten fragen.

falls dir das brandungsangeln mal zu langweilig wird, dann nimm dir auf jedenfall noch ne spinnrute so um die 2,70m und -ca. 50g wg mit.
damit kannst du vom ufer in der dämmerung, mit glück auch tagsüber mit wobbler u.ä. wolfsbarsche fangen. tagsüber lohnt sich die pirsch an der felsküste mit gummiködern am besten mit slugs bis 12cm auf kampfstarke lippfische.

viel spass


----------



## Jan84 (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangeln in Frankreich bei Brest*



Kamasage schrieb:


> moin,
> ausfahrten findest du als anschlag in fast jedem angelgeschäft, ansonsten den besitzer oder andere angler auf dem weg zu ihren booten fragen.
> 
> falls dir das brandungsangeln mal zu langweilig wird, dann nimm dir auf jedenfall noch ne spinnrute so um die 2,70m und -ca. 50g wg mit.
> ...



erstmal danke für den tipp! #6

Habe auch schon Equipment zum Spinnfischen besorgt, als Köder jedoch noch nie Gummiköder verwendet, kenne mich also kaum aus mit dieser Art der Fischerei #d

Kannst du mir vielleicht einige Köder besonders empfehlen bzw einige beispiele geben wie sie montiert werden und für welche Zielfische sie geeignet sind?

Gruß Jan :vik:


----------



## Wendeg48 (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangeln in Frankreich bei Brest*

Hallo Jan 84
Die Seite von Finester ist durch starke Gezeiten geprägt auf der Seite ist oft Wattenmeer.Die Franzosen sammeln in dieser Zeit verschiedene Muscheln.aber es werden auch Köder gegraben Watt und Seeringelwürmer die besten Köder in dieser Region.Brandungsangeln bietet sich in den Sandbuchten von Telgruc und Morgat nach Sonnenuntergang an immer am Rand der Buchten zum Felsbereich hin.Auch die Bucht von Tal ar Groa ist mit seiner Halbinsel und dem Einlauf der Aber nicht schlecht der Aber hat ein Rückstaubecken das bei Flut vollläuft dann ist reichlich Kleinfisch da und die großen Wolfsbarsche kommen zur Jagd.Wie für viele Bereiche ist ein Örtlicher Angelschein notwendig.Bekommt man in Crocon im Pont Blö da ist auch Seeringelwurm zu bekommen.bei La Foigoat geht ein kleiner Bach in den Fluß da ist Aal und Dorade zu holen Im Fluß ich komme leider momentan nicht auf den Namen sind verschiedene Staubereiche da ist 
Meeräsche und Aal in nicht zu kleinen Maßen zu bekommen.Als Tip ist das Hafenbecken von Dournanenez mit seiner Fischverarbeitung .Makrele Hornhecht und Meeräsche bis zu 1m sind keine seltenheit die Franzosen füttern mit klein gehackten Fischabfällen an und reißen dann mit Drillingsketten von bis zu einem meter die Fische ekelhaft .Aber an normaler Rute mit Einzelhaken und sehr kleinem Köder ist ein guter Kampf vorgegeben .Langes Gaf oder Käscher einpacken.Aber alles in allem es ist kein einfaches angeln habe lange als Schneider da gesessen oder gestanden. 
wenn du noch Info möchtest schick mir ne priv. Nachricht mit deiner Mail
Ich war etwa 10mal in dieser Ecke
Gruß Wendeg


----------



## staffag (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Meeresangeln in Frankreich bei Brest*

Hmmmm, vielleicht ist das hier der richtige Ort für meine Frage - will im April/Mai in die Normandie oder Bretagne. Braucht man da für dass Meeresangeln (Küste/Hafen) eine Angelerlaubnis?

Danke für Eure Antwort!

Günter


----------



## porbeagle (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Meeresangeln in Frankreich bei Brest*



staffag schrieb:


> Hmmmm, vielleicht ist das hier der richtige Ort für meine Frage - will im April/Mai in die Normandie oder Bretagne. Braucht man da für dass Meeresangeln (Küste/Hafen) eine Angelerlaubnis?
> 
> Danke für Eure Antwort!
> 
> Günter


 

Nein geht ohne.


----------

